# How long did it take to hear back (accepted/declined/pending) after the interview?



## digsbyloft

I just did my phone interview a couple days ago but I'm so anxious! 
I know they said it takes 2-3 weeks but I wanted to know how long it took for you to hear back...I've read about people hearing back in a couple of days.


----------



## pipermae

I was pended less than 48 hours later.


----------



## candlehead

digsbyloft said:
			
		

> I just did my phone interview a couple days ago but I'm so anxious!
> I know they said it takes 2-3 weeks but I wanted to know how long it took for you to hear back...I've read about people hearing back in a couple of days.



i heard back literally the next day that i'm currently pending. i had my interview sunday evening, got the email monday night. there's really no set time. there are people that have been waiting a full two weeks since phone interview to hear anything, i believe.


----------



## Nensense

I had my interview on Friday the 22nd at 7:30pm PST and I got my pending email on Monday the 25th at 7:00pm PST.


----------



## surferdude

Nensense said:


> I had my interview on Friday the 22nd at 7:30pm PST and I got my pending email on Monday the 25th at 7:00pm PST.


Same for me (just a couple hours earlier and in est). My email said I would know by April 19th... way to long imo to wait XD


----------



## Nensense

surferdude said:


> Same for me (just a couple hours earlier and in est). My email said I would know by April 19th... way to long imo to wait XD



Yeah, I hear a lot of people don't usually have to wait for April 19th. Some people get pended and then accepted/denied within a day, or a week. I mean there is still a chance we won't get word till the 19th but a lot of people find out much earlier.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

To hear anything back they say will be between 2 to 3 weeks.
Right now I haven't been pended, declined or accepted and I am on 2 weeks and my three weeks will be this sunday.

If you get pended you can wait until April 19th.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Hollywoodhaha said:


> To hear anything back they say will be between 2 to 3 weeks.
> Right now I haven't been pended, declined or accepted and I am on 2 weeks and my three weeks will be this sunday.
> 
> If you get pended you can wait until April 19th.



Same for me, but I haven't been waiting that long. I know several others on the boards are also still waiting for a accepted/pended/declined email and have been waiting a couple weeks.

I had my phone interview Feb 20th at 11:30am CST, received my "thanks for applying" email almost exactly 12 hours later, and that's the last I've heard from them.

I hope everyone waiting for a response hears back soon


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

I interviewed at 10:45am CST on February 14th and was pended at 11:35am CST on February 15th.


----------



## jobro912

Son interviewed Feb 16, and was accepted on Feb 22


----------



## Time Traveler

I had my phone interview at 2 PM on February 13th and was pended sometime on the 15th. Still waiting for another response.


----------



## cagirl4life

I interviewed the 22nd and haven't heard anything yet. I have only gotten communication for PIs.


----------



## TerdFerguson18

Interviewed 9:30 am EST on Tuesday the 19th, havn't heard anything yet.


----------



## keypooh90

I am an alumni (Spring 2012) and for me it took 11 days before I got my acceptance.


----------



## Jakey1

I interviewed on the 19th (Tuesday) and was notified that I was pending 2 days later on the 21st (Thursday). Still pending right now.


----------



## KuyaJeff

I had my interview on Tuesday, February 26 and got accepted today, Thursday February 28 into the Disneyland College program.


----------



## rfaz13

I did my program last year, interviewed in October of 2011 (mid-late in the interview process). Interview went real smooth, was accepted a couple days later. All depends on your role, when you apply, and how well the interview goes. Resume probably doesn't hurt either, though I dont think its a major factor.


----------



## leeg229

Interviewed Oct 1st 2011 accepted Oct 12th Spring Adv 2012

Interviewed Feb 7th for PI and I'm still waiting

Interviewed Feb 11th for CP accepted Feb 18th Fall Adv 2013

Disney recruiting works in mysterious ways... Just gotta be patient with them because they're handling 25,000+ CPs and thousands of PIs so it'll take some time


----------



## jenniy122

interviewed Feb. 13th, pended Feb. 14th, just a little over 24 hours later.


----------



## cagirl4life

Ok, interviewed Feb 22nd, NLIC March 1st.... 1 week exactly


----------



## Hollsey

My first program, I interviewed March 1 and got my acceptance March 14 (almost right after midnight).

This time around, I interviewed early February 25 and got Pending the next day around 7.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Well, I just got accepted today! (for the WDWCP)

Interview Feb. 20th at 11:30am CST, Accepted today, March 1st around 10:30am CST.


----------



## Musings

You have to keep in mind that they're waiting on a certain amount of people who will become character performers, they don't know how many people have applied, it also depends on your experience. I was offered a role 2 days later but probably because I have experience in merchandise (and various volunteer activities). It just really depends probably at what they need and what certain amount they expect to terminate and so forth. Don't give up hope until you actually know.


----------



## Nensense

Musings said:


> You have to keep in mind that they're waiting on a certain amount of people who will become character performers, they don't know how many people have applied, it also depends on your experience. I was offered a role 2 days later but probably because I have experience in merchandise (and various volunteer activities). It just really depends probably at what they need and what certain amount they expect to terminate and so forth. Don't give up hope until you actually know.



This makes me feel like I might have messed up on my phone interview because I have plenty of experience, I've worked at a Haunted House Theme Park for about 5 years now, and I also used to work at Target part-time so I have experience with both retail and custodial work : /. I'm still hoping though that it just means that they are trying to find a place to put me though and I still get in .


----------



## disneyworldgal13

I was accepted 7 days after my interview!!


----------



## Allieran3

I had my interview on the 28th at 3:15. Got the pending email the very next day at 1ish....


----------



## leebee

My daughter's phone interview was on Sunday 2/24. She hasn't heard anything yet, but they know she is auditioning in WDW on 3/14 so maybe are waiting to make her an offer?


----------



## PrincessKaren

disneyworldgal13 said:


> I was accepted 7 days after my interview!!



If I may ask, how did your phone interview go?


----------



## heaven2dc

I had my phone interview on February 14th @ 7:15 pm PT and got my pended email on February 16th @ 6:55 am PT.  

Last year I had my interview on Jan 30th, got my pending email on Feb 17th, another one on March 15th, and another one on April 4th then finally NLIC on April 18th.  That was a long process but from what I have heard on FB pages, this time they are making decisions quicker so hopefully that is true!


----------



## jtsagaratos

I had my interview on the 18th and I still haven't heard anything. I've heard that no news is good news but after this past acceptance wave I'm starting to doubt that. I haven't been pended yet *knocks on wood* so that's good at least? I'm just trying to be positive here! I graduate in May so really this is the only chance I have!


----------



## MeganHaulbrook

I had my interview on February 14th and I got my acceptance email on the 19th.


----------



## hystericas

jtsagaratos said:


> I had my interview on the 18th and I still haven't heard anything. I've heard that no news is good news but after this past acceptance wave I'm starting to doubt that. I haven't been pended yet *knocks on wood* so that's good at least? I'm just trying to be positive here! I graduate in May so really this is the only chance I have!



Same for me! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Ah, Monday... hopefully I'll hear today!
I really shouldn't be this anxious -- my interview was barely a week ago. But last time I heard after 10 days and that felt like a lifetime. 
Also, last time I got the email at 8:05 AM, so now every day when I wake up and see a blinking light from an email on my phone (and there always is one!) I want to think it's Disney... but it never is...
Not pending yet, though!


----------



## Wishes Count

I waited 18 days without hearing anything. Not pending just "In Progress" I was accepted for my 1st choice. So if you are still waiting don't give up hope!


----------



## KevC

I interviewed on Feb 19th and was accepted on the 22nd.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

ArielinWonderland said:


> Ah, Monday... hopefully I'll hear today!
> I really shouldn't be this anxious -- my interview was barely a week ago. But last time I heard after 10 days and that felt like a lifetime.
> Also, last time I got the email at 8:05 AM, so now every day when I wake up and see a blinking light from an email on my phone (and there always is one!) I want to think it's Disney... but it never is...
> Not pending yet, though!



Writing this must have been good luck because I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!


----------



## candlehead

ArielinWonderland said:
			
		

> Writing this must have been good luck because I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!



congrats! hope to see ya there!


----------



## Iris

My oldest daughter interviewed on the 18th and was accepted this morning for her top choice, lifeguard.  She was never pended, she didn't hear anything after her interview on the 18th until today.


----------



## jtsagaratos

Iris said:


> My oldest daughter interviewed on the 18th and was accepted this morning for her top choice, lifeguard.  She was never pended, she didn't hear anything after her interview on the 18th until today.



I was accepted this morning for Fall Advantage as a lifeguard as well!! Waited 2 weeks exactly!


----------



## Iris

jtsagaratos said:


> I was accepted this morning for Fall Advantage as a lifeguard as well!! Waited 2 weeks exactly!



Congratulations!  My daughter was accepted Fall. She graduates in May so it was sort of her one shot at it, she didn't want to take off before during college  because of internships in her major (pre-physical therapy/exercise science or as they now call it - kinesiology) Her sister already works there as a character performer since 2010 when she went down on the Career Start Program.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Congratulations all who've been accepted.....we're still waiting to see if my Stepson gets accepted, he interviewed last week.  He is also going to audition in St. Louis on the 11th.  He loves acting and performing, he also works in retail now.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## hystericas

I had my interview on the 18th and I haven't been pended and it's been two weeks today and I still haven't heard anything :c this is torture.


----------



## ruckelc

I'm wouldn't email them because I was in your position last week and decided to email them because that's what it says to do on the programs blog. Within 2 hours they'd pended me and now I get to wait even longer.


----------



## lego606

A week to the hour


----------



## StaceyM

had my interview on the 26th. Got my acceptance letter about an hour ago


----------



## digsbyloft

Interview on the 25th, heard back yesterday (8 days later) around the same time of day


----------



## leebee

DD's interview was the 2/24, she heard back yesterday (3/5), so 9 days. She's in!


----------



## kellydizfan

My DD had her interview 3 weeks ago and was  pended several days later.  She has just received her 2nd pended email.  Anyone have any idea what this means?   I hope she makes it.  I don't think I could stand hearing another rejection - especially for this.


----------



## Time Traveler

kellydizfan said:
			
		

> My DD had her interview 3 weeks ago and was  pended several days later.  She has just received her 2nd pended email.  Anyone have any idea what this means?   I hope she makes it.  I don't think I could stand hearing another rejection - especially for this.



I'm in the same boat. I had my phone interview on the 15th, was pended on the 17th, and received a second pending email yesterday. I decided to call them (was having issues with resetting my password as well) and I was told that it's normal.

Just curious, what were her top roles and other ones she applied for?

My choices:
High interest/top roles - Concierge, hospitality, vacation planner

Moderate interest - Attractions, merchandise, recreation, full service food and beverage, photopass photographer, transportation, bell services

Low interest - Character attendant, main entrance operations


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

kellydizfan said:


> My DD had her interview 3 weeks ago and was  pended several days later.  She has just received her 2nd pended email.  Anyone have any idea what this means?   I hope she makes it.  I don't think I could stand hearing another rejection - especially for this.



Everyone that is pending gets emails every 3 weeks. Doesn't mean anything, it's just an automatic reminder to let you know they haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## kellydizfan

Time Traveler said:


> I'm in the same boat. I had my phone interview on the 15th, was pended on the 17th, and received a second pending email yesterday. I decided to call them (was having issues with resetting my password as well) and I was told that it's normal.
> 
> Just curious, what were her top roles and other ones she applied for?
> 
> My choices:
> High interest/top roles - Concierge, hospitality, vacation planner
> 
> Moderate interest - Attractions, merchandise, recreation, full service food and beverage, photopass photographer, transportation, bell services
> 
> Low interest - Character attendant, main entrance operations



I know she put Attractions, Character attendant and Merchandise - not sure of which order.  She wanted to audition for a charachter but the closest is Philly and she won't be able to do that as she is on Long Island.  We are hoping!    Good Luck!!!


----------



## mcarp

For the PI, it was about a month from application to completion


----------



## bandit90

I had my interview last Monday night 9:45pm and got the accepted email this morning at about 9:15am. Last year when I tried, I didn't hear back for a month.


----------



## checkwriter

DS interviewed on Sunday the 3rd, got his acceptance today.


----------



## katiek143

I got accepted for attractions in WDW for fall 6 days after my telephone interview. I'm ecstatic to work for the mouse! :] Congrats to everyone accepted and sending positive vibes to everyone still waiting!


----------



## OneSong316

I interviewed on Feb 18, got my pending email right away on the 21st, and my second pending email came on March 14. Today is 38 days since I applied, and I'm starting to get a little discouraged. My top 3 were Character Attendant, Concierge, and Photopass Photographer though, so that might take a little longer. My bestie interviewed a week after I did and he got his acceptance a week later to Merchandise.


----------



## AlyxAugustine

digsbyloft said:


> I just did my phone interview a couple days ago but I'm so anxious!
> I know they said it takes 2-3 weeks but I wanted to know how long it took for you to hear back...I've read about people hearing back in a couple of days.



The first time I applied I waited a little over two weeks I believe before I saw that I was NLIC, but the second time I applied on feb 28 and got my congrats letter on march 5th! I'm gonna be in the DCP for fall 2013! My first time going! The waiting process is different for everybody. I know someone who was pending for several weeks before she found out she was accepted! Good luck to you!


----------



## Xion

Eep! Let's see, I had the interview the night of February 28th, and was pended the next morning on March 1st. Less than 24 hours!! xD Still pending now and not feeling too good about it lately... Keeping my fingers crossed (and my hopes way too high, heh)!

My top choice was Costuming, and since I haven't yet seen anyone else accepted into the position, that's been the only thing that's keeping me going, haha.


----------



## MissKC

Had my phone interview on the 6th and got accepted to Disneyland on the 8th with my third role choice  Hang in there guys!!!


----------



## KWollen

I had my phone interview in feb 22 and was accepted march 5 for hospitality fall advantage Disney world and that was my top choice. Congrats to everyone and good luck to those still pending! 

Have a magical day!


----------



## hotblooded

I applied on 2/25, interviewed on 3/5, and was accepted as a Fall 2013 lifeguard this morning, 3/21. 16 days from my interview to acceptance.


----------



## kellydizfan

My DD had her interview 2/13 peneded 2/15 and she received her Congratulations letter today on my Mom's B-day!!!  She got Quick Service Food & Beverage. Not one of her 3 main choices but she will take it.  We think it is due to her time at McDonalds and a local Ice cream joint - by the way she loves Mickey Bars - maybe that is what she will be selling!


----------



## jobro912

Son interviewed 2/16 and was accepted 2/22...Character Audition tomorrow in Austin. Fingers, Toes, Arms, Legs, etc crossed for him.


----------



## pipermae

Applied 2/9
WBI 2/9
Phone interview 2/20
Pending 2/21
Accepted 3/11
Accepted offer 3/15
E-mail for additional info 3/16
Officially Post Offer 3/16


----------



## Allieran3

Phone interview Feb. 28th
Pending March 1st
Accepted March 22nd!


----------



## carol-lamb

My DD is currently doing the Spring CP. She was accepted two days after her phone interview. This was in mid October 2012.


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

Interviewed Feb 19th, pended Feb 21st. Accepted for custodial March 25th.


----------



## bmoreravnsfan20

My process was very quick. I applied on March 19th and did the WBI the same day. My phone interview was on the 21st and got accepted on the 25th. Didn't even have to wait a week for everything.


----------



## SkyinNeverland

Those are my exact dates! But I didn't hear back today... What role did you get?


----------



## bmoreravnsfan20

I got accepted for Quick Service Food/ Beverage


----------



## SkyinNeverland

Oh thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## nickie

I was one day behind both of you guys. So anxious!


----------



## emcclay

Accepted same day.


----------



## sarewil

I have feel so late compared to everyone else. I have my phone interview tomorrow at noon. Hopefully I can amaze them and get accepted into the program. Anyone have any tips regarding the phone interview? Everyone please wish me luck!


----------



## SkyinNeverland

sarewil said:


> I have feel so late compared to everyone else. I have my phone interview tomorrow at noon. Hopefully I can amaze them and get accepted into the program. Anyone have any tips regarding the phone interview? Everyone please wish me luck!



Good luck! Do your research first! I watched a lot of videos on youtube about it and had some note cards made. You need to smile even if they can't see it they can hear it, oh and remember the interviewers name. I kept a note pad by to write it and other things down. Ask questions in the end! Stay calm, its just someone calling to talk about you and Disney


----------



## kellydizfan

My DD who was just accepted and will be doing Quick service Food & Beverage has 2 friends who just applied.  Both have just done their interviews.  One yesterday and the other was the beginning of this week.  Time will tell.  They were both told 2 weeks to wait.


----------



## sarewil

SkyinNeverland said:


> Good luck! Do your research first! I watched a lot of videos on youtube about it and had some note cards made. You need to smile even if they can't see it they can hear it, oh and remember the interviewers name. I kept a note pad by to write it and other things down. Ask questions in the end! Stay calm, its just someone calling to talk about you and Disney



I've done some research on Disney. Learned about their exceptional customer service in my hospitality classes. I have been practicing with my mom this morning, making sure that I smile when answering questions. I'll have to remember to grab a notepad to jot things down on. I pride myself on remembering names and using them when on the phone when I talk to someone. What youtube videos did you watch?


----------



## SkyinNeverland

sarewil said:


> I've done some research on Disney. Learned about their exceptional customer service in my hospitality classes. I have been practicing with my mom this morning, making sure that I smile when answering questions. I'll have to remember to grab a notepad to jot things down on. I pride myself on remembering names and using them when on the phone when I talk to someone. What youtube videos did you watch?



Oh thats all really good! I don't remember the specific ones, I just searched phone interview tips dcp and a ton came up! More than I expected. They were really helpful because they gave example questions that they had been asked. When I had my interview none of the questions surprised me because of this!


----------



## sarewil

SkyinNeverland said:


> Oh thats all really good! I don't remember the specific ones, I just searched phone interview tips dcp and a ton came up! More than I expected. They were really helpful because they gave example questions that they had been asked. When I had my interview none of the questions surprised me because of this!



Well I did some practicing this morning. I waited around for my interview and Bonnie called me at 12:14 because they were having some technical issue this morning. I think I did well with my interview, it lasted almost 25 minutes which shocked me. Bonnie did a great job making comfortable and I made her laugh a few times. I made sure to sell my strengths in customer service, and asked questions regarding the education program, and working overtime and made sure that I told he I would be willing to work any day of the week and anytime of the day. I'm taking the length of my interview to be a good sign, because if she really didn't care what I had to say or didn't think I was a good candidate she probably wouldn't have stayed on the phone with me for as long as she did.

Now all I have to do is anxiously wait for the next few weeks to pass by to see if I get an offer. Praying that this dream comes true!


----------



## ValiantHeart

I had quite a journey from application to acceptance! I applied on the 8th of February, had my phone interview on the 11th of February (didn't have to do WBI because I'd done it for Spring), and was told I was pending on February 15. I got my three week reminder on March 8th, and was finally accepted on March 13th for merchandise!


----------



## sarewil

Mine says in progress, I'm not exactly sure what that means other than playing the waiting game. Hopefully it all works out and I get my dream come true!


----------



## luvmylatte

sarewil said:


> Mine says in progress, I'm not exactly sure what that means other than playing the waiting game. Hopefully it all works out and I get my dream come true!



That's what my DD's says too. Keep in mind this was a holiday weekend and even though WDW was open some offices might have been closed. I'm thinking after Monday things will move along again. My DD had a long interview too and a classmate of hers who worked at WDW at one time told her if you have a long interview it is a good sign. Hope so.....good luck.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

sarewil said:


> Mine says in progress, I'm not exactly sure what that means other than playing the waiting game. Hopefully it all works out and I get my dream come true!





luvmylatte said:


> That's what my DD's says too. Keep in mind this was a holiday weekend and even though WDW was open some offices might have been closed. I'm thinking after Monday things will move along again. My DD had a long interview too and a classmate of hers who worked at WDW at one time told her if you have a long interview it is a good sign. Hope so.....good luck.



"In Progress" is what it will say until you're accepted/declined. If you're declined, it will say "No Longer In Consideration." If you're pended, it will also say "In Progress," but it will state in an email that you are pending (but a pending status will not be indicated on the dashboard). It took me 9 days to get accepted (no pending), and it said "In Progress" the entire time. In fact, if I remember correctly, after I got my acceptance email my dashboard still said "In Progress" because it took a little while to update.

Also, while a long interview may be a good sign, I've heard of people being accepted with a 9-10 minute interview. I think it really just depends on who the interviewer is. (Note: I have no idea if having a long interview is good - the only people who know that is Disney).

Good luck on getting accepted


----------



## MagicKid89

PirateSnowmen said:


> Also, while a long interview may be a good sign, I've heard of people being accepted with a 9-10 minute interview. I think it really just depends on who the interviewer is. (Note: I have no idea if having a long interview is good - the only people who know that is Disney).
> 
> Good luck on getting accepted



Hello!
I had my interview Monday March 25th, my interview lasted around 36mins...
I don't know if that's bad or good, tho my interviewer was really nice and we shared a few giggles. Later that night I received a thank you for the phone interview you will hear back within 2 or 3 weeks.
On the 27th I received an "Document to Complete" Email to submit an
 "WDW College Program Addendum Application"
Did that.... Now I haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## lego606

MagicKid89 said:


> Hello!
> I had my interview Monday March 25th, my interview lasted around 36mins...
> I don't know if that's bad or good, tho my interviewer was really nice and we shared a few giggles. Later that night I received a thank you for the phone interview you will hear back within 2 or 3 weeks.
> On the 27th I received an "Document to Complete" Email to submit an
> "WDW College Program Addendum Application"
> Did that.... Now I haven't heard anything since then.



You won't hear anything else until about 1-2 months before you head down


----------



## MagicKid89

lego606 said:


> You won't hear anything else until about 1-2 months before you head down



I wonder if I would hear anything by April 19th? 
All the applications that are Pended will hear back by April 19th....


----------



## sarewil

luvmylatte said:


> That's what my DD's says too. Keep in mind this was a holiday weekend and even though WDW was open some offices might have been closed. I'm thinking after Monday things will move along again. My DD had a long interview too and a classmate of hers who worked at WDW at one time told her if you have a long interview it is a good sign. Hope so.....good luck.



Thank you luvmylatte. I almost forgot it was a holiday weekend in a way since we had spring break a few weeks ago for school it has kind of thrown me off and with no little kids in the family anymore we as a family don't make a big deal out of Easter like we used to lol! I'm hoping and praying that it's a good sign, I just keep telling myself it is.


----------



## sarewil

PirateSnowmen said:


> "In Progress" is what it will say until you're accepted/declined. If you're declined, it will say "No Longer In Consideration." If you're pended, it will also say "In Progress," but it will state in an email that you are pending (but a pending status will not be indicated on the dashboard). It took me 9 days to get accepted (no pending), and it said "In Progress" the entire time. In fact, if I remember correctly, after I got my acceptance email my dashboard still said "In Progress" because it took a little while to update.
> 
> Also, while a long interview may be a good sign, I've heard of people being accepted with a 9-10 minute interview. I think it really just depends on who the interviewer is. (Note: I have no idea if having a long interview is good - the only people who know that is Disney).
> 
> Good luck on getting accepted



Thank you for wishing me luck. I know a classmate of mine has been accepted for costuming, I had no clue that she applied until we were talking about class this afternoon, Lol! Unfortunately I haven't gotten any emails at all from the program, I applied on monday, was busy tuesday and had been checking my email but saw nothing and figured I would just give it a shot and look at my dashboard and saw that they wanted me to do a WBI and then as soon as I finished that it said to do a phone interview. My theory with the long interview was that must have liked what I said because if they weren't interested they would not keep asking questions, or maybe they just didn't want to be rude who knows all I know is that I'm staying positive about this whole process.


----------



## ZooBoo

I had my interview on a Thursday, and heard back the following Monday!


----------



## SFGamerBabe

I lucked out and only had to wait four days from interview to acceptance. I interviewed on March 21st and was accepted on March 25th.

I did feel pretty good after my interview, even though I was definitely nervous beforehand! But I did my research and was prepared for pretty much all of the questions my interviewer, Ian, threw at me. I also had a lot of practice interviewing (face-to-face) for accounting internships last year, so in comparison a phone interview was a bit easier. Interviews are always somewhat nerve-wracking though!


----------



## Maggie5683

When I applied for Spring 2013 I got a pending email two weeks after my phone interview and a NLIC about eight weeks after that.

This time I applied for Fall 2013 and got my accepted email one week after my phone interview.


----------



## MirandaBrooke

I had my phone interview March 26th, received pending letter the same day. Haven't heard from them yet and today marks three weeks. Should I expect bad news?


----------



## khancock

MirandaBrooke said:


> Should I expect bad news?



You should have the same level of expectation for bad news as you have to receive good news.

They haven't made a decision and they don't provide any indication as to which way they are leaning.  Ever.

Until they make a decision, you are still in consideration.  You are in the same spot you were the second you hung up the phone after your interview.


----------



## Xion

February 20th, applied for the DCP. Completed and passed the WBI a few hours later.
February 28th, Phone Interview. It lasted just shy of 9 minutes. Seriously, I was *under* 9 minutes. By the end of it, I was pretty confident I'd be rejected. I should also note that later that night, I sent an e-mail to the WDW Recruitment address and asked if they could forward a message of thanks to my interviewer, Coleen. They replied stating that the my thanks would be delivered, and I cannot tell you how much I think that helped. I felt awful about my interview. I still do.
March 1st, Pended. Wasn't too surprised at all.
March 22nd, 2nd Pending E-mail.
April 16th, Accepted into Costuming, my top choice! I can't tell you how excited I am.  I had genuinely just about given up, doing job application after job application to places elsewhere _right _before I found out I made it in.


----------



## Time Traveler

February 8th - Applied on the first day that apps were open, passed the WBI, and scheduled my phone interview.
February 13th - Phone interview
February 15th - PENDING
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
April 18th - NLIC


----------



## ska2

March 6 - Applied , web interview, scheduled phone interview.

March 11- Phone Interview

March 13- Accepted for merchandise

Very pain free process


----------



## Bribrittmom

Time Traveler said:


> February 8th - Applied on the first day that apps were open, passed the WBI, and scheduled my phone interview.
> February 13th - Phone interview
> February 15th - PENDING
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> April 18th - NLIC


 I'm so sorry. If it helps my daughter didn't get in first time after being pended but applied again and was accepted right away. She is there now doing spring advantage. Don't give up. She almost did but with encouragement applied again and was happy she did.


----------



## WDWlover89

ska2 said:


> March 6 - Applied , web interview, scheduled phone interview.
> 
> March 11- Phone Interview
> 
> March 13- Accepted for merchandise
> 
> Very pain free process



Mine was exactly the same except that I applied March 7th instead of the 6th.


----------



## DisneyLoverRJ

Disney College Program. I applied last night. (Sept. 5) then I did my online interview. Once I finished that, right away I got the phone interview email. I scheduled it for Tuesday Sept. 10th at 2:30 PM. Today I got an email stating that I "cancelled" my phone interview or I didn't answer the phone call, but today is only Sept. 6th. I'm really upset because it stated that they will not consider me in the Spring 2014. I'm calling Monday, but I'm really scared that whatever happened ruined my chances. The Disney College Program has been my dream since I was about 8. When I met a lady doing the same thing, I knew I wanted to be apart of this magical experience. What should I do? I'm really upset about this.


----------



## Joeywarhorse

That's got to be a glitch on their end.  Were there even interviews scheduled for today?


----------



## TrueDisney

Joeywarhorse said:


> That's got to be a glitch on their end.  Were there even interviews scheduled for today?



Earliest interview when I chose was tomorrow


----------



## DisneyLoverRJ

It was set for September 10th. Today is the 6th. Im just really upset and confused because this is my dream.


----------



## TrueDisney

DisneyLoverRJ said:


> It was set for September 10th. Today is the 6th. Im just really upset and confused because this is my dream.



Just save all the emails you received. Maybe call them tomorrow. ASAP


----------



## jobro912

DisneyLoverRJ...I agree. Call them tomorrow. They are usually around weekends when applications open. If not, leave a message, and send an email. 

To the original question...From application to acceptance for Fall 13 was 2 weeks for my son.


----------



## DisneyLoverRJ

I already sent an email. Ill call them at 8 AM tomorrow. Thank you so much guys.. I really hope we all get too go to the Disney College Program Spring 2014! 

Also, any tips for the phone interview about the questions?


----------



## NHSchool2012

I just had my interview today for my second CP. My first one I was asked about school, my reasons for applying to Florida, what my roles were and some scenarios of what I would do in certain situations. Make sure to have questions to ask at the end, even if you know the answers already. Just so your interviewer sees that you're really interested.

Today we talked a lot about Florida, what I got out of the program, why I wanted to go to California and what I wanted to get out of that. Again, asked a bunch of questions so my interviewer knew I was serious about it. 

When you're talking, smile. It really helps keep you calm and makes you sound genuine and happy. Remember your interviewer's name so at the end you can say thank you _____. Have a piece of paper to write down questions and tips that your interviewer gives you and write down your top roles so you don't have to think about what they are as you're on the phone.


----------



## heaven2dc

DisneyLoverRJ said:


> I already sent an email. Ill call them at 8 AM tomorrow. Thank you so much guys.. I really hope we all get too go to the Disney College Program Spring 2014!
> 
> Also, any tips for the phone interview about the questions?



Good luck on your phone call tomorrow - I hope you get it all straightened out!  My interview for Sept 10th @ 7:15 pm so hopefully nothing goes wrong.  This will be my last time.  I'm sure if you explain everything to them in the morning it will all work out.  Keep us posted - we are all rooting for you!


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Interview: Tuesday, September 10
NLIC on Dashboard: Wednesday, September 11
Email saying Sorry: Thursday, September 12


----------



## johnandsadie

did you pending letter start with "Thank you for your phone interview...."


----------



## johnandsadie

did your letter start with "Thank you for your phone interview"
I saw that on  my son's email....and don't want to open but wondering if that is a pended letter.
thanks!!


----------



## tobyornottoby

johnandsadie said:


> did your letter start with "Thank you for your phone interview"
> I saw that on  my son's email....and don't want to open but wondering if that is a pended letter.
> thanks!!



I received a pending letter yesterday. It started with Thank you for your interest in the disney College Program.
The one your son received is most likely the automatic one that is sent out when the phone interview is completed.


----------



## kelkenator

So I applied to the DCP the first day applications came out (September 5th), did my WBI September 6th, and had my phone interview September 13. Still haven't heard anything yet but I've been reading this thread and it seems like people who are pending are notified within 2-3 days of their phone interview, I'm guessing no news is good news?


----------



## kelkenator

Were you not accepted?


----------



## tobyornottoby

kelkenator said:


> So I applied to the DCP the first day applications came out (September 5th), did my WBI September 6th, and had my phone interview September 13. Still haven't heard anything yet but I've been reading this thread and it seems like people who are pending are notified within 2-3 days of their phone interview, I'm guessing no news is good news?



Your interviewer said you will hear back in 2-3 weeks, and I'm strongly assuming (someone correct me if I'm wrong) that's 2-3 weeks AFTER your phone interview, NOT when you applied.
Contrary to popular belief, pending is not necessarily a bad thing. It just means they will take longer to notify you whether you will be accepted or NLIC. 
Look at it this way. If they didn't think you were a good candidate, you would have been NLIC, so if you were pended, there's something in your application that has enough appeal to make Disney want to consider you longer. There have been people pended a few days after their interview and they hear back in a few days.
No news is good news! Hang in there


----------



## heaven2dc

Joeywarhorse said:


> Interview: Tuesday, September 10
> NLIC on Dashboard: Wednesday, September 11
> Email saying Sorry: Thursday, September 12



I'm sorry!  Are you going to try again next year?  Please don't give up if this is really what you are hoping for.  

I haven't received any pending email - just still "in progress" on the dashboard.  My interviewer said I would hear back within 2-3 weeks (which is after the interview).


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Unfortunately, this was my last shot.  I'm still the running for a couple PIs.  I hope one of those will work out!


----------



## WDWFANCBIIIME

I applied on September 5th / WBI September 5 / Phone Interview September 9th and have heard nothing... Hoping to hear something soon  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## jobro912

After my son applied in February, we kind of started seeing some patterns. Basically, NLICs and Pendings were going out within a couple of days.  So our mindset became, "No news is good news."  He received his acceptance right at the 2 week mark from applying.


----------



## BadDad

What about requests for background / residence checks?


----------



## anelson81993

WDWFANCBIIIME said:


> I applied on September 5th / WBI September 5 / Phone Interview September 9th and have heard nothing... Hoping to hear something soon  Good Luck everyone!



Same for me--application and WBI on the 5th, interview on the 9th, heard nothing so far. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kelkenator

jobro912 said:


> After my son applied in February, we kind of started seeing some patterns. Basically, NLICs and Pendings were going out within a couple of days.  So our mindset became, "No news is good news."  He received his acceptance right at the 2 week mark from applying.



Yeah that is what I'm thinking also that there might be a pattern with NLICs and Pendings being notified only a few days after. I'm going with the theory that no news is good news!


----------



## DisneyChris12

Applied: Sept 6th
Web Interview: Sept 7th
Phone Interview: Sept 17th
Accepted into Custodial for Spring Adv today, 9/20!!!


----------



## unbrelievable

Applied: 9/5
WBI: 9/6
Phone Interview: 9/16
Accepted: 9/20


----------



## Jenniecamp86

My sister applied: 9/6
Had her phone interview: 9/16
Accepted for QSFB: 9/20


----------



## epcotitis

Daughter had interview 9/16 and accepted 9/20.


----------



## xandaman

Anyone who has been accepted, what letter does your last name start with? Trying to prove/disprove the rumor about alphabetical order.


----------



## DisneyChris12

xandaman said:


> Anyone who has been accepted, what letter does your last name start with? Trying to prove/disprove the rumor about alphabetical order.



My last name starts with an F if it helps. Close to the start of the alphabet.


----------



## Time Traveler

xandaman said:


> Anyone who has been accepted, what letter does your last name start with? Trying to prove/disprove the rumor about alphabetical order.



While there seemed to be an A-B pattern yesterday, it seemed normal today. One of the first people I saw accepted had a last name that started with "Z".


----------



## xandaman

Well Z throws everything off...


----------



## dph40

Dang!  We're H.  I hope they're not working from both ends toward the middle!


----------



## xandaman

I'm O and I can't stop checking my email, I want this so bad.


----------



## doitforlove

9/5 applied and completed WBI
9/10 interview
9/20 accepted for attractions


----------



## heaven2dc

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted!!  I am in progress for Disneyland CP, one Marketing PI and an Admin Assistant position - hope one of these turns in an acceptance soon!


----------



## v_gan

Applied 9/6
Web Interview 9/7
Phone Interview 9/17
Accepted for Concierge 9/20


----------



## akeys94

Okay, my interview was on the 8th so my two weeks will be tomorrow. My question is does Disney send out acceptances on the weekends?


----------



## xandaman

I just asked the same question on a different thread. I'll post here if I get an answer.


----------



## kelkenator

xandaman said:
			
		

> Anyone who has been accepted, what letter does your last name start with? Trying to prove/disprove the rumor about alphabetical order.



I'm starting to get worried because there are some people who had their phone interview after me and have already been accepted whereas I haven't heard anything yet and I keep checking my email very frequently several times a day...My last name starts with S.


----------



## xandaman

I've seen people who interviewed the same day as me and after me. I'm trying to keep cool. We really have no idea how the process works, only trying to make guesses. Just no that until you get a rejection email you're still in the running.


----------



## jobro912

No worries if you're still waiting.  If you haven't heard NLIC, or Pending, you're still in the running. Another thing we noticed when my son applied for Fall was that they tended to send out Acceptances based on roles.  I noticed that several accepted so far have been for Attractions.  There tended to be waves of acceptances sent out on Thursdays and Fridays as well. Hang in there, and Good Luck


----------



## BadDad

The roles I haven't seen are merchandising and qsfb.


----------



## xandaman

Has anyone been accepted for the hopper position? That's my first choice with both QSFB and FSFB tied for second/third.


----------



## Nola Girl

xandaman said:


> I've seen people who interviewed the same day as me and after me. I'm trying to keep cool. We really have no idea how the process works, only trying to make guesses. Just no that until you get a rejection email you're still in the running.



DD and 3 friends applied on the first day, all four had phone interviews the week of Sept. 9. All four are graduating in December.  Two are DCP alums and College Reps at their University.  All four are still in process.  Who knows the method to the madness. So hang tough you are not alone!


----------



## xandaman

I am also graduating in December, so this is my last chance.


----------



## unbrelievable

BadDad said:


> The roles I haven't seen are merchandising and qsfb.


I was accepted for QSFB and so were several other people on tumblr. Haven't seen any for hopper so far and I can't remember if I saw merchandise or not.

Edit: Someone was talking about their payrate for merch so I'd assume acceptations for that role have gone out as well.


----------



## Joeywarhorse

DW was accepted yesterday for merchandise.  It was two weeks and one day after she applied and a little less than that from the phone interview


----------



## tobyornottoby

unbrelievable said:


> I was accepted for QSFB and so were several other people on tumblr. Haven't seen any for hopper so far and I can't remember if I saw merchandise or not.
> 
> Edit: Someone was talking about their payrate for merch so I'd assume acceptations for that role have gone out as well.



There was a vacation planner, BBB and Pirates League accepted as well on Tumblr. I think the large majority that were accepted on the DCP tag were attractions, custodial, and QSFB with a merch here and there.


----------



## Mufasa000

akeys94 said:


> Okay, my interview was on the 8th so my two weeks will be tomorrow. My question is does Disney send out acceptances on the weekends?



Same here! It seems like all of us who've had our interviews early haven't heard anything yet,and it doesn't seem like they send anything out over weekends... So I can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## kelkenator

Does anyone know what the acceptance email says in the subject line and to start out with? I'm trying to figure out what to look for if I get accepted.


----------



## anelson81993

I'm in for attractions!

Applied 9/5.
WBI 9/5.
Phone Interview 9/9.
Accepted for attractions 9/23.

Two weeks exactly from phone interview to acceptance.


----------



## anelson81993

kelkenator said:


> Does anyone know what the acceptance email says in the subject line and to start out with? I'm trying to figure out what to look for if I get accepted.



Acceptance email subject says: Disney College Program: Congratulations!


----------



## tobyornottoby

Main Entrance Operations!

Applied: 9/5
WBI: 9/5
Phone Interview: 9/10
Pended: 9/12
Additional Information: 9/12
Accepted: 09/23


----------



## Nola Girl

Three of my four heard back.  DD got character attendant, one attractions, one concierge, one is still in progress.  I believe all got their first choice.  They are very nervous now for friend #4.


----------



## kelkenator

Nola Girl said:


> Three of my four heard back.  DD got character attendant, one attractions, one concierge, one is still in progress.  I believe all got their first choice.  They are very nervous now for friend #4.



For the one friend who is still in progress, is this their first time applying to the program? I've heard from many people that they didn't hear until 2 weeks exactly from their phone interview the first time they applied.


----------



## Nola Girl

Yes, it is his first time.  But it is also the first time for the one who got attractions.  He actually got his email last Friday and did not know it until the girls told him they got in and he went looking for it.  He is a little laid back.  LOL!


----------



## kelkenator

Applied-9/5
WBI-9/6
Phone Interview-9/13
Acceptance-9/24

Does anyone know what all the fees include? I know there is an initial deposit of $300 and the weekly housing payments, but are the any other ones I should know about?


----------



## rtiiiiiiizle

Applied 9/6
WBI 9/7
PI 9/15
Accepted 9/20 for main entrance operations


----------



## heaven2dc

Are all of the acceptances for WDW college program or Disneyland too?


----------



## lego606

heaven2dc said:


> Are all of the acceptances for WDW college program or Disneyland too?



I haven't seen any for Disneyland yet


----------



## topchef15

I applied but still no word about anything, not even a web interview, still waiting on email, does anyone know how long it takes? I've seen threads on here that got their interview within a few days!


----------



## topchef15

lego606 said:


> I haven't seen any for Disneyland yet


that makes me feel a lot better because I applied for Disneyland and still no email to set up web interview


----------



## Townss

lego606 said:


> I haven't seen any for Disneyland yet




So, no one who's applied to Disneyland has gotten in yet? Can anyone confirm/dispute this?


----------



## xandaman

Townss said:


> So, no one who's applied to Disneyland has gotten in yet? Can anyone confirm/dispute this?



I haven't heard any people going to Disneyland.


----------



## jorDANNwilson

applied: 9/12
WBI: 9/12
Phone Interview: 9/20
Accepted: 9/27


----------



## tink65

I have a question.....has anyone that has been pended received an acceptance as of yet?


----------



## xandaman

tink65 said:


> I have a question.....has anyone that has been pended received an acceptance as of yet?


I've seen a ton of them. Check out the Disney college program spring/spring advantage 2014 Facebook group if your on Facebook.


----------



## BadDad

My S is accepted (1 week after phone interview). My D is "in-progress" after her phone interview (2 weeks). Both applied for merchandise &QSFB & attractions. 
What does  mean?


----------



## heaven2dc

xandaman said:


> I haven't heard any people going to Disneyland.



I applied for Disneyland but am in pending status now.  I haven't heard of anyone being accepted for Disneyland yet so was curious if anyone can tell us if they have been accepted.


----------



## heaven2dc

BadDad said:


> My S is accepted (1 week after phone interview). My D is "in-progress" after her phone interview (2 weeks). Both applied for merchandise &QSFB & attractions.
> What does  mean?



Your daughter's application is being looked at.  She mostly likely will stay in "in progress" until she either gets accepted, receive a pending email (meaning they are looking at her application but need more time which means she will probably hear by November 15th) or NLIC (no longer in consideration).  Good luck to your daughter and congrats to your son!


----------



## Praying Colonel

DS interviewed last Wednesday and got his acceptance Friday!  This was his 4th year applying, and he's had to wait a long time each time, only to be declined.   We're so happy for him.


----------



## Time Traveler

Applied: 9/5
Phone interview: 9/9
Pending: 9/27

Let's hope I have better luck this time :/ In the Fall I was pended from 2 days after my phone interview until the end of the hiring period, when I was finally NLIC'd.


----------



## BadDad

heaven2dc said:


> Your daughter's application is being looked at.  She mostly likely will stay in "in progress" until she either gets accepted, receive a pending email (meaning they are looking at her application but need more time which means she will probably hear by November 15th) or NLIC (no longer in consideration).  Good luck to your daughter and congrats to your son!



Accepted today (2 weeks after request for additional paperwork)

Orbiting Oreos are in my disney telescope.


----------



## heaven2dc

BadDad said:


> Accepted today (2 weeks after request for additional paperwork)
> 
> Orbiting Oreos are in my disney telescope.



Congrats to your daughter!  Both of your kids must be on


----------



## GatorPrincess4

I applied October 1st, Web interview the 2nd and it said I was a strong candidate and then I had my PI yesterday. I am super nervous. When do you think I will hear back or do you think I have any chance? I applied for attractions.


----------



## SkyinNeverland

Applied: 9/5 
Didn't have to take WBI
Phone interview: 9/13
Pended: 10/4 (three week mark after interview)


----------



## giai

I had my interview on a Thursday night, and heard back the next Tuesday at noon! (Accepted, Attractions Spring Advantage)


----------



## epcotitis

GatorPrincess4 said:


> I applied October 1st, Web interview the 2nd and it said I was a strong candidate and then I had my PI yesterday. I am super nervous. When do you think I will hear back or do you think I have any chance? I applied for attractions.



Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## judi

My daughter applied 9/26, wbi 9/28, phone 10/1 at 9:30am and accepted 10/2 at 4:15pm.  This is her 2nd cp program, did spring 2013.  She is doing merchandise.


----------



## topchef15

So I just got an email saying my app is pending how long till I hear back for a WBI?


----------



## GatorPrincess4

Thank you so much! I have been checking so many times every hour!


----------



## OrlandoPrincess91

I had my phone interview on September 13. I got my acceptance on September 24. I got Main Entrance Operations.


----------



## Townss

Applied for Disneyland Resort on 9/5, WBI the same day. Scheduled my PI on 9/6, had the phone interview on 9/17. And I was accepted for Attractions 10/7, a day shy of my 3 week point after the interview. Extremely excited! Can't even use full sentences. 

Is anyone else going to DL?


----------



## Vacation Kathy

My DS was accepted today for attractions, Spring extended, WDW.  App. 9/28; WBI 9/29; PI 10/2; acceptance 10/8.  Attractions was his first choice.  We are so excited for him!


----------



## mickeysgal

It seems to be common to be pended.  Anyone know the percentage of those that get pended who get accepted.  DD got pended and she is beside herself.


----------



## heaven2dc

mickeysgal said:


> It seems to be common to be pended.  Anyone know the percentage of those that get pended who get accepted.  DD got pended and she is beside herself.



I got accepted yesterday for Vacation Planner at Disneyland.  My interview was on Sept 6th, received my pending email on Sept 27 and accepted Oct 7th.  I hope your daughter hears some good news soon!!  (I'm probably the oldest one so far accepted into the CP which made me feel good as this was my last chance - I went back to college when my kids were all grown and now graduating with my Bachelor's degree next month.  It will be interesting to be a part of the CP at my age!)


----------



## kapica3

My daughter had phone interview on Oct 1 st. accepted earlier today Spring Advantage "Attractions"".

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disfan4life1

My daughter applied on 9/25 at 3pm..... Had her web interview on 9/25 at 5:00 pm... Had her phone interview on 9/28.... Got her acceptance letter on 10/8... She has already accepted, paid the fees, got her apartment assignment and is due to arrive in Orlando on January 12....


----------



## epcotitis

disfan4life1 said:


> My daughter applied on 9/25 at 3pm..... Had her web interview on 9/25 at 5:00 pm... Had her phone interview on 9/28.... Got her acceptance letter on 10/8... She has already accepted, paid the fees, got her apartment assignment and is due to arrive in Orlando on January 12....



Congratulations! If her apt assignment said Vista Way... That is just the check on for all DCP arrivals. She can still choose her apartment and roommates through DORMS  probably in December!
You need to start planning your trips! Especially those ADR's!


----------



## dvczerfs

mickeysgal said:


> It seems to be common to be pended.  Anyone know the percentage of those that get pended who get accepted.  DD got pended and she is beside herself.



tell her to don't give up hope!!! dd applied for spring 2013 and was turned down on the last day


she applied again the first day of aps on 2/8/13

(didn't have to do the wbi, she passed it last time around)

phone interview 2/13/13

pended 2/15/13

pended again  3/8/13

pended again 3/21/13  

congrats letter on 4/16/13 !!!!! 

we were in the van heading for wdw on 5/20/13 and has been there ever since.

so you can imagine when she called me and said she got in, I thought she was messing with me.

she got her first choice and also got her first choice of working in the mk!!!

she was on facebook and got a roomie before she left and the two of them are in a one bedroom. they love the one bedroom, a couple bucks more but they have the frig. to themselves!!!! 

tell her to don't give up!!!! if she don't get in this time, apply again!!! 

good luck!!!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

epcotitis said:


> Congratulations! If her apt assignment said Vista Way... That is just the check on for all DCP arrivals. She can still choose her apartment and roommates through DORMS  probably in December!
> You need to start planning your trips! Especially those ADR's!



do you mean vista waaaaaaaaaaaay?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGb1UHsVUDo


----------



## shannieboo27

mickeysgal said:


> It seems to be common to be pended.  Anyone know the percentage of those that get pended who get accepted.  DD got pended and she is beside herself.


 what does being pended mean exactly, and why do so many people seem to be pended?


----------



## BadDad

mickeysgal said:


> It seems to be common to be pended.  Anyone know the percentage of those that get pended who get accepted.  DD got pended and she is beside herself.



What were the roles she selected? Has alot to do with it.

My D got pended and accepted about 16 days later (QSFB)


----------



## marissaxsummerr

I applied 9/24, had my phone interview 9/27 and was accepted 10/16 for quick food service


----------



## DisneyBill

Congratulations on your acceptance!! Were you ever in pending status before being accepted?


----------



## marissaxsummerr

No I never got a pending status or anything, idk why


----------



## DisneyBill

marissaxsummerr said:


> No I never got a pending status or anything, idk why



Thanks, I was asking specifically because our DD's (who has been accepted into merchandise) BF has almost identical dates as you did, yet was pended about 5 days ago although PI seemed to go very well. The two of them are afraid the pending BF rec'd is not good. Thanks again.


----------



## hanban076

I applied the 5th, phone interview the 10th, was pended the 19th, and received another email on October 10th saying thank you for your patience and that I would be told for sure by the 15th of November. I applied to both DL and DW. I put at least some interest for each role. I do have a small tattoo, but I assured it could be covered up and they said that would not be an issue. Does anyone know if this would be considered a good thing? I would think so because it's been over a month and I haven't been rejected yet...but I could be wrong. Does anyone have any information that could be handy?? Congrats to everyone who has been accepted!


----------



## Cjk0008

hanban076 said:


> I applied the 5th, phone interview the 10th, was pended the 19th, and received another email on October 10th saying thank you for your patience and that I would be told for sure by the 15th of November. I applied to both DL and DW. I put at least some interest for each role. I do have a small tattoo, but I assured it could be covered up and they said that would not be an issue. Does anyone know if this would be considered a good thing? I would think so because it's been over a month and I haven't been rejected yet...but I could be wrong. Does anyone have any information that could be handy?? Congrats to everyone who has been accepted!


something that mught be happening is the fact that all of the current CP's are not going thru the extention application.  They close around the 26th or so. Probably after that they will know better where the needs are.  I wpuld say its probably a good sign.


----------



## hanban076

Cjk0008 said:


> something that mught be happening is the fact that all of the current CP's are not going thru the extention application.  They close around the 26th or so. Probably after that they will know better where the needs are.  I wpuld say its probably a good sign.



That makes sense. I'm taking it as a good sign as well!!


----------



## Time Traveler

Applied: 9/5
WBI: 9/5
Phone Interview: 9/9
Pending: 9/27
Accepted: 10/21, Hospitality for Spring Advantage!


----------



## JQuest

Applied - 10/12
WBI - 10/12
PI - 10/14
Accepted 10/21

Attractions Spring Advantage 

Now just need my paycheck to come so I can accept >.>


----------



## WondersOfLife

Applied-9/5
WBI-9/5
Phone Interview-9/10
Pending-9/27
Accepted-10/8 (Attractions, Spring Advantage!)


----------

